# Finally a 50mm for EOS-M...



## fsgray (Aug 20, 2014)

...from Samyang without autofocus. :-\ Why hasn't anyone made this standby focal length yet??


----------



## sama (Aug 20, 2014)

There are hundreds of different brands/models of manual 50mm prime lens available for M. Search the vintage arsenal and you will find some gems. All you need is an adapter.


----------



## dadgummit (Aug 20, 2014)

yeah I am not at all interested. for what the samyang plastic lens will cost you can find a good FL or FS 55mm f1.2


----------



## SpartanII (Aug 20, 2014)

sama said:


> There are hundreds of different brands/models of manual 50mm prime lens available for M. Search the vintage arsenal and you will find some gems. All you need is an adapter.



I'm thinking that dadgummit is referring to a native lens without the use of an adapter. 

Just wish there was an offering in the 60-85mm (prime lens) focal length range that is native to the M body.


----------



## DRR (Aug 20, 2014)

An f/2 or faster 50-55mm pancake would be my next request for the M system. It doesn't even have to be pancake, just needs to beat a 50mm EF plus adapter.

I need AF for the type of shooting I do. Or rather, I'm too lazy to MF most of the time.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 20, 2014)

I have a FDn 50mm f/1.4 + Metabones Speedbooster. Killer on the NEX-6 (Oh wait I sold that body - going to buy the alpha 6000 now as a replacement) ;D


----------



## fsgray (Aug 25, 2014)

Boom!
http://www.samyang-europe.com/index.php/new-products/102-new-samyang-50-mm-t1-5-as-umc


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 25, 2014)

fsgray said:


> Boom!
> http://www.samyang-europe.com/index.php/new-products/102-new-samyang-50-mm-t1-5-as-umc



Tasty 50mm f/1.4... I love their current styling! Unfortunately my 14mm is still the old style (but good optics, so really a non-issue).


----------



## fsgray (Aug 25, 2014)

Confirmed for EOS-M mount. http://www.cinema5d.com/samyang-50mm-t15-announced/


----------



## dcm (Aug 25, 2014)

fsgray said:


> Confirmed for EOS-M mount. http://www.cinema5d.com/samyang-50mm-t15-announced/



It is not really a compact 50mm. The EF-M version would be the same as buying the EF version and using Canon's adapter. The lens was designed for full frame sensors and flange distances. The weight of the EF and EF-M versions are the same and the EF-M version is 26mm longer than the EF version (basically has a built-in EF-M adapter). Lenses sized for the M are less than half the weight and much shorter.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 25, 2014)

dcm said:


> fsgray said:
> 
> 
> > Confirmed for EOS-M mount. http://www.cinema5d.com/samyang-50mm-t15-announced/
> ...



That's right. They have more such lenses with a built in adapter. I would then rather buy them in EF mount and use a separate adapter to make them fit the mirrorless so they have better cross-platform compatibility and quite possibly better hold their resale value too.


----------



## Policar (Aug 25, 2014)

fsgray said:


> ...from Samyang without autofocus. :-\ Why hasn't anyone made this standby focal length yet??



It's sort of an awful focal length on APS-C, imo the most difficult to use in an interesting way. I like the 22mm, 35mm is very nice. Even 40mm and 60mm macro have their uses, but 50mm is boring.

Likewise, 85mm on FF kind of sucks. But with the 85mm f1.2 I guess you get a unique enough look to make up the difference.

Fwiw, 50mm is my favorite focal length on FF. But I think a 35mm or 22mm makes a lot more sense on APS-C, and most seem to agree.


----------



## fsgray (Aug 25, 2014)

dcm said:


> It is not really a compact 50mm. The EF-M version would be the same as buying the EF version and using Canon's adapter. The lens was designed for full frame sensors and flange distances. The weight of the EF and EF-M versions are the same and the EF-M version is 26mm longer than the EF version (basically has a built-in EF-M adapter). Lenses sized for the M are less than half the weight and much shorter.


Supposedly this was designed for mirrorless (APS-C and smaller) sensors. The dimensions and specs do say otherwise.  Looking at prices for their 35 and 85 lenses, I might as well get the Canon 50mm 1.4 and get full functionality. I am disappointed at this point...


----------



## preppyak (Aug 25, 2014)

Yep, the EF-M version is actually one of the heaviest models they make for this lens, so, its definitely an adapter built in.

Obviously for Canon EF, the 50mm from Canon is cheaper and has auto-focus. And there are endless 50mm options for mirrorless cameras that make it silly to get this for those, unless it somehow has world-stopping sharpness or bokeh.

They pretty much are making cine lenses for people that want a set with focus grips. Makes sense, especially since the other cine options are 10x the price.


----------



## HaroldC3 (Aug 29, 2014)

I think if Canon were to make a 50mm IS lens it should also have decent macro capabilities to have it fit multiple niches.


----------



## mb66energy (Aug 30, 2014)

HaroldC3 said:


> I think if Canon were to make a 50mm IS lens it should also have decent macro capabilities to have it fit multiple niches.



YESSSSSS!
I think 1:4 or 1:3 reproduction ratio is absolutely sufficient and avoids carrying an additional macro lens ... but please f/2 or larger!


----------



## crashpc (Aug 30, 2014)

Agree. I wouldn´t buy prime lens slower than f/2.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Sep 1, 2014)

fsgray said:


> ...from Samyang without autofocus. :-\ Why hasn't anyone made this standby focal length yet??


Sigma offers some very good lenses for EOS-M at very affordable prices. Check them


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 1, 2014)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> fsgray said:
> 
> 
> > ...from Samyang without autofocus. :-\ Why hasn't anyone made this standby focal length yet??
> ...



Sorry, no. This has been dissussed before:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=12658.0


----------



## noncho (Sep 1, 2014)

This Samyang is not good for M.

Canon need to make native 50 for M, this will boost M sales.

I would also like(I know they won't make it):
75 2.0 IS macro(not 1:1).
100 2.0/135 2.8 small telephoto/portrait lens.
50-125 2.8 IS good quality telephoto zoom which covers 80-200 FF distance. 

With lenses like that and upgraded M3 body I would use my DSLR only for birds.


----------

